# 1935 schwinn goodrich?



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 19, 2013)

anyone know when schwinn used goodrich badges and decals on the schwinn line? how far back do goodrich schwinns go back?


----------



## prewarkid (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't think I have seen anything earlier than 36 BFG badged schwinn But I'm sure there are earlier ones out there.  Here are some photos of my maroon 36.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 19, 2013)

*thats awesome*

thanks for sharing...i never knew they went as far as 36....im dying to know if a double diamond 1935 goodrich existed//exists....


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 19, 2013)

There is an oval badge that dates back 36, ask Shawn he had one.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 20, 2013)

*Not sure*

But that's a beautiful bike.


----------



## jkent (Dec 20, 2013)

What year would this be?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 20, 2013)

jkent said:


> What year would this be?
> View attachment 128266




I would put it at 1938. springer fork introduced and high rear fender brace on the rear.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 20, 2013)

*oval BFG*



Greens07 said:


> There is an oval badge that dates back 36, ask Shawn he had one.




BFG oval badge


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 20, 2013)

*oval goodrich??*



aasmitty757 said:


> BFG oval badge



holy...........schwinn oval goodrich badges?? im learning more and more.....i likey


----------



## prewarkid (Dec 20, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> But that's a beautiful bike.




I have a nicer original paint 39 in black and ivory paint.  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

